# New Twisp Products



## Franky (8/5/15)

Check it out guys - http://www.twisp.co.za/products/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/5/15)

Pretty slick and sexy looking devices.


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Great looking stuff. But those slim ones are 150 mAh - that is a lot of charging. The middle ones are the usual 650 mAh, whilst the thicker Ego One type is 1100 mAh (with dual coils).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/15)

the aero looks like it has adjustable airflow....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renesh (8/5/15)

aero...looks the same as the Ego 1... wonder if its a RBA option....

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

PeterHarris said:


> the aero looks like it has adjustable airflow....



The Twisp Aero packs immense power into its compact frame, boasting unique and innovative modular design, and allowing for two atomizer head arrangements. The standard atomizer head produces a familiar Twisp dense flavourful draw, while the Free Flow head (sold separately) allows for an effortless draw and maximized vapour production.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> The Twisp Aero packs immense power into its compact frame, boasting unique and innovative modular design, and allowing for two atomizer head arrangements. The standard atomizer head produces a familiar Twisp dense flavourful draw, while the Free Flow head (sold separately) allows for an effortless draw and maximized vapour production.



It contains:
1 x 1100mAh Lithium Rechargeable Battery
1 x 1.8ml Stainless Steel Atomizer Tank
1 x Variable Airflow Atomizer Base
1 x AC/USB Adapter
1 x USB Charger Cable
1 x Twisp Aero Mouthpiece
2 x 1 ohm Twisp Aero Atomizer Heads
1 x Manual


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Thanks for alerting us @Franky 

Will be interesting to hear how these new devices compare to the old one - and the current similar gear on the market.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## FireFly (8/5/15)

That Aero looks damn Sexy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (8/5/15)

Franky said:


> Check it out guys - http://www.twisp.co.za/products/
> View attachment 26866
> View attachment 26867
> View attachment 26868


this was supposed to be out last year about this time... This is the big reason I discovered the rest of the community, the lack of the twisp satisfying my need and looking for something better... they took to long, hehe... guess in this case it was a good thing, lol... if they where on time with the new devices I probably would have only discovered the proper stuff after pissing away more money on twisps... LOL

Thank you twisp for taking your sweat time!!!! 

Only recently ticked over on the year without stinkies clock, and enjoying every moment of it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (8/5/15)

Good luck to them, the ship sailed a long time ago. If their previous device is anything to go by it will cost too much and underperform. Not interested.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## cfm78910 (8/5/15)

Familiar Twisp dense and flavo


SamuraiTheVapor said:


> The Twisp Aero packs immense power into its compact frame, boasting unique and innovative modular design, and allowing for two atomizer head arrangements. The standard atomizer head produces a familiar Twisp dense flavourful draw, while the Free Flow head (sold separately) allows for an effortless draw and maximized vapour production.


Familiar Twisp dense and flavorful draw. Oh please.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

These look really great! It's wonderful to see the Twisp line, which helps a lot of people quit smoking, expand.

Well done Twisp

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Daniel (8/5/15)

there is a market for this (not everyone is an enthusiast..) , as long as it converts more smokers good on them ..... just wish they would come in at a better price point ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (8/5/15)

I ended up hating the damn TWISP. But i am eternally grateful that it got me off the stinkies. If it helps others in any way its well worth it.

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (8/5/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> I ended up hating the damn TWISP. But i am eternally grateful that it got me off the stinkies. If it helps others in any way its well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Agreed, Twisp is the one who started it all. They just didn't take advantage of the opportunity that they got in the world of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (8/5/15)

Its the Apple business model and it works. As shitty as they are they've done a world of good building the vape market.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Jakey (8/5/15)

Whatever business model it is and whatever quality of device it is fact remains that this device gets many many ppl off cigs. When people saw me vape the question they posed was 'is that a twisp' meaning that twisp allowed themselves to become the "coke" of SA's vaping industry.

The fact that the device is small and theres a twisp kiosk at most malls proves to be more convenient for some people, more so than buying online. A box mod might also not be what they looking for.

Tbh im tired of people slating twisp devices like this. sure it might be expensive or might not have the same vape quality many many are now accustomed to, so what? Dont buy it. And turn a blind eye. If I have a temp control mod and come to a person with an iStick and scoff at them it just makes me a ****, to each his own. 

Buy what keeps you off cigs and flaunt it no matter what it is and how much it costs you.

All the best on the new devices @Twisp

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapeowave (8/5/15)

Big ups Twisp, all the best with the new range, Vape ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (8/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Whatever business model it is and whatever quality of device it is fact remains that this device gets many many ppl off cigs. When people saw me vape the question they posed was 'is that a twisp' meaning that twisp allowed themselves to become the "coke" of SA's vaping industry.
> 
> The fact that the device is small and theres a twisp kiosk at most malls proves to be more convenient for some people, more so than buying online. A box mod might also not be what they looking for.
> 
> ...



You tell them @Jakey 

I totally agree...and the 1% of vapers who do ***** and moan about them really don't hurt their bottom line - they are still serving the people who need them and helping to win the war against the stink

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (9/5/15)

Apperently all the muso's were given Twisps at the SAMA awards.


----------



## Barak (9/5/15)

This is the Ego one. Just rebranded. I think its a good step in the right direction, but some of their choices seems weird to me. first off, the 1.8ml tanks is a joke. especially since that is now paired with a 0.5ohm coil. that is going to last about 5 minutes. Along with that the battery of the aero is 1100mah. I mean come one. that is also going to last 5 minutes powering a 0.5ohm coil. You do get a 2200mah battery, but that is sold separately and you cant buy that as an option with the kit. Which seems silly to me. 

And then the last thing, their juice is 18mg, that is going to be rough with a 0.5ohm coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

Ja the original Twisp was a rebranded/cloned Janty, one can trace that specific model back about 4 years if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Barak (9/5/15)

JakesSA said:


> Ja the original Twisp was a rebranded/cloned Janty, one can trace that specific model back about 4 years if I am not mistaken.


yeah that is correct. 

Actually heard now that they are going to expand the juice line up to include smaller nicotine options and more variety of flavours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## cfm78910 (9/5/15)

I'm not slating their devices. I am grateful for what they are doing right, for creating an awareness that there is an alternative to smoking. Granted, they do help some people come off stinkies, I know 2 people who stopped smoking with Twisp and still use Twisp. But there is another side to the coin and that is that there are many more people who tried Twisp and it didn't work so they continue to smoke and now diss vaping as a whole. In my circle of friends and at work I stopped counting at 27. A long time ago. Most of them are p'd off that they wasted a lot of money on a bad experience and are not prepared to spend more money on something else and give it another bash. Tragic. My success rate in converting the odd one who is prepared tp try again after introducing them to bette devices? 100 percent. From what I can see around me every day people move from smoking to vaping at a glacial rate. At our office more than half the people smoke and I am the only vaper. Is it just me or is there something wrong with that picture? I'd like to believe the picture would have been different if there were kiosks everywhere (I'm looking at you Twisp!) selling better devices at realistic prices. Like I said I'm not slating Twisp for the good they do but they sure as hell cause damage to the concept of vaping as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## JakesSA (9/5/15)

The problem comes down to "kiosks everywhere" vs "realistic prices"


----------



## deepest (9/5/15)

Twisp need to look at their price compared to the rest of the market.You can get a subtank nano on 
an ego one battery +_ R700 much better deal than the aero @ R1000. Hell you can get the whole Ego
one kit for R799

I have an ego one tank (looks same as the new twisp tank bar the driptip) that i have given upon as it 
leaks daily from the first day i had it nothing i did would help. Got myself a subtank nano 2 weeks ago 
and have yet to have a leak on it. Also prefer the flavour on the Subtank.


----------



## JK! (10/6/15)

I started with Twisp, but now i know better...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

